# Please ID?



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

I posted some pics last week there was debate whether sanchezi or compressus? Here are some clearer pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

more then likely a sanchezi BUT could end up being a rhom. the size is what makes it hard to tell.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm...looks like some of those spots are bars. I'll vote for compressus and agree with ExOdus from the last time you posted.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. sanchezi.
Nice fish!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Im going to have to go with S. Sanchezi as well... but as mentioned, still rather young to make a definite ID IMO.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Im going to have to go with S. Sanchezi as well... but as mentioned, still rather young to make a definite ID IMO.










Sanchezi


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

S. Sanchezi or rhom.......


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

what do you mean by bars?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I still dont know what it is but im still sure i 'think' i see some bars on the fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bdkane said:


> what do you mean by bars?


instead of round spots on the side of the fish they are small verticle bars.

i see what you mean you "think" you see bars but you are seeing like 99% spots and maybe one or 2 spots that may be joined to form what looks like a bar.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what do you mean by bars?


instead of round spots on the side of the fish they are small verticle bars.

i see what you mean you "think" you see bars but you are seeing like 99% spots and maybe one or 2 spots that may be joined to form what looks like a bar.
[/quote]

cant tell anything in the 1st 2 photos. The 3rd photo looks like there may be some bars but its blurry. Hence the "think"







.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I reckon sanchezi and a sweet one at that....


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what do you mean by bars?


instead of round spots on the side of the fish they are small verticle bars.

i see what you mean you "think" you see bars but you are seeing like 99% spots and maybe one or 2 spots that may be joined to form what looks like a bar.
[/quote]

You're probably right. I can't wait to see what this guy looks like an inch or two down the road.


----------

